
Why home 3D printing never lived up to the hype - ilamont
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/6/11693388/makerbot-home-3d-printers
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, that is funny. Makerbot has no business being the 'voice' of the 3D
printer market. Try Printrbot instead.

